# What About A Corona Clone



## Batz (3/11/03)

Had a funtion the other night and had to drink production beer , tried Corona with lemon and it was nice , would like a clone recipe
Cheers Batz


----------



## Yoyo (3/11/03)

Hi Batz,

Bout time I was able to put back in rather than keep asking silly newbie brewer questions. I had a Corona clone at a mates place a few weeks ago. I asked what it was and was told that it was a Beermakers Mexican Cerveza with a #15 Brew blend (Converter Kit) from Brewcraft. (<www.brewcraft.com.au>)

Tasted real close to the real thing. He did tell me that It ferments slow and not to worry if it is in the primary for 9 - 11 days.

He racked and dry hopped (15 grams) and bulk primed in the secondary. It sat on the shelf for 2 months in the dark in his cellar at a constant 18 degrees. The OG was 1048 and the FG was 1006.

Hope this helps

Yoyo


----------



## Batz (3/11/03)

thanks
I'll give it a try
Would have thought a lager wyeast fermented in the fridge , but hey?


----------



## Batz (28/11/03)

Just to kick this off again , I am going to try a Corona clone for something completely different
What about a partial or full mash ?
Anyone have or seen a recipe anywhere ?


----------



## Hoops (3/12/03)

Batz

Was surfing the web recently and found what I assume is a clone of Corona.

Amigo Mexican Lager

If you end up doing a Corona clone mash let me know how it goes.

Hoops


----------



## Batz (3/12/03)

Thanks for that , I found a dead easy one as well , uses a little crystal , and dried malt , can't remember the rest , have a wyeast Pilsen in a starter for it now


----------



## Hoops (3/12/03)

Batz

Let us know how they go. I am partial to Corona and will give it a try but I am still only setting up for all grain mash brewing.
The crystal malt surprises me though, I thought it would just be pale malts & adjuncts, but I have only scratched the surface as far as knowledge about brewing goes though.
The more I learn, the less I realize I actually know!

Hoops


----------



## Batz (3/12/03)

It was only 150 gm
If I remember I'll post the website when I get home


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

Batz
did you end up doing a Corona clone?
If so what recipe and how did it go?
Hoops


----------



## big d (11/8/04)

hi hoops
batz is still on holidays so you will have to hit him up when he gets back online.

cheers
big d


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

Yeah, I remembered he was away after I posted.
Do you know when he's due back?


----------



## big d (11/8/04)

no idea hoops
all i know is that hes using up some long service leave.


----------



## Batz (13/8/04)

Hi hoops,
I will go back and check my notes , I did one but was not impressed with the result , therefore gave up on the whole idea.
I believe the guest lurker has a couple of recipes on his web page , I have'nt tried them

Cheers Batz


----------



## Hoops (13/8/04)

Thanks Batz
After I split my WLP940 I plan to do a Corona clone, so I would be interested in your notes
Hoops


----------



## Hoops (11/10/04)

Well I tried my AG Corona clone on the weekend. The recipe is off the Whitelabs website although I reduced the amount of flaked maize (thanks go to Goliath Dave for his generous contribution of flaked maize  ).
Colour was spot on but is lacking that distinct Corona flavour. I think that it is due to the fact that the recipe calls for Liberty hops which from memory was specifically bred by Americans for it's high yield and stronger flavour (learnt in hindsight). Hallertau being a close alternative I think is alot milder so next time I would probably add more bittering hops and add some towards the end of the boil for flavour. (Maybe even try a hopback? or Mash hop :huh: )
It has turned out to be a really good beer that is hard to stop drinking. It goes down really well and would be an awesome summer beer. It is definitely one for my regular list and next batch will be a double batch.

Hoops

I can post the exact grain bill/mash schedule later if you want, but it's late so I'm going to bed.


----------



## Hoops (13/10/04)

have posted the details of my 1st attempt at a Corona Clone. Pretty close to the whitelabs recipe although I dropped the amount of flaked maize.


----------



## Matt (19/10/04)

I'm not sure why everybody uses maize in Corona clones. Protz says it's around 40% rice, with 10-12 IBUs.


----------



## big d (19/10/04)

had a few coronas at the local golf club this arvo and must ask the question?
not a bad drop on a hot humid tropical day but why would you try to clone this when you have the capacity to make more tasty brews.
mind you i didnt have the usuall slice of lemon attached to the neck( does this add taste?) <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## bonk (19/10/04)

it goes better with lime, i think it helps to get rid of what ever that taste is.

must be a mexican thing, need lemons or limes to go with thier drinks


----------



## bradmcm (19/10/04)

The lemon/lime is there to mask the lightstruck flavour from it being in clear glass bottles and under flouros.


----------



## GMK (19/10/04)

I agree with Bradmcm

Get 2 bottles - one with lime and one with lemon
The taste is so very different - very weird but fantastic on a hot day


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/04)

Coronas are crap without the lime/lemon, I call it the girls beer (even though I'll drink it)

I have a lot of girl friends who will ONLY drink corona and no other beer because it doesn't taste like beer.

Wouldn't mind making a clone one day for a summer BBQ


----------



## Tub (8/12/04)

Of course, you've all heard THIS

PB h34r:


----------



## Asher (8/12/04)

Matt & All the Kit+ brewers out there...

I noticed jars of rice syrup in the health food section at Coles last weekend. This could be a good way to spice up a Kit brew by using this instead of the Kilo of sugar or Malt extract.....

Would make a very light bodied dry beer IMO. Use a Blond type kit maybe some saaz pelets (just chuck them in the fermenter when disolving the kit) and you'll be closer to corona than most attempts

Still no luck on finding Agave Nectar though...

Asher for now


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/12/04)

Corona? Nasty Azzurro? Whats going on? Please dont tell me you drink it straight from the bottle as well.
Ho hum, each to his own.

ps. anyone know an Emu Export clone?


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/04)

Vlad the Pale Aler - Well No I like a glass most of the time but yes that is the type of beer I like in summer... why should that matter?

Each tastes to their own....


----------



## chiller (8/12/04)

Take a cat.

A lemon or lime tree.

Put the cat on a diet of lemon or lime for a week.

Fit cat with a plastic bag.

Cat will spend some time in the sun to get further flavour development.

Add water to taste -- or for taste.

Steve.

Or be adventurous and create something original.


----------



## kman (8/12/04)

I love everyone slamming corona, its swell.

To tell you the truth (even if this does make everyone hate me, im sure ill get over it) I dont mind a corona now and then. And yes i will even drink it out of a bottle. So start having dips at me. 

Guess what, i can even drink a vb, maybe its just the fact im a uni student and in most cases, i drink to get drunk.

So i would like everyone to have a dip at me for the fact i like corona, and a bit of extra info, just to provoke anyone who was going to let me slide.......... I have only ever tried LCPA once, and too tell you the truth, i didnt think a whole lot of it, it was ok, but just a beer to me.


Disclaimer - Yes i like corona. To be fair, the time i did have LCPA was a 35C day, i bought a 6pack with a mate, sat in the sun, and half way through the first one it was warm. The others i drank hot 

So hate me if you need to


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/04)

Chiller,

Is that Adelaide water, to mix with the cat urine?

Please say it is. I was crook for a week after forgetting how clean Adelaide water isn't. I won't forget again (he sez). Just like the water in Mexico. :lol: 

Apart from that, I feel no need to consume Corona ever again. Not when I can buy other beer cheaper, or sometimes I make my own beer. Quite often actually...

Whatever floats your boat, though. Personally I would prefer to clone a Czech pils, Dutch lager, Dortmunder or Helles for Summer drinking.
LCPA is OK too, but I'm a Weizguy and prefer an American Pale Wheat Ale or a Weizen. Yeah, now you're talking!...or is that me?


----------



## Asher (9/12/04)

If people want to make a corona clone - good on em....
Figuring out how to clone it by dissecting its feel and flavour is only going to make me a better brewer.

Talking of beer snobbery. It was my birthday on Sunday. Had a few people round to suck a few kegs dry. Stu a good mate (tongue in cheek) brought me a six pack of his favorite nectar.. beer of the gods he called it..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..blood VB!  What the hell am I going to do with a 6 pack of VB!
I think he was trying to tell me something.

Anyway, its currently lagering in my garden shed @ 35deg for 6 months until his birthday.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Asher for now


----------



## Burchman82 (14/12/04)

i just put a Brewcraft "corona" mix on last night, 1 kit of brewcraft import mexican cerveza (i think thats what its called) and 750dex to 250corn.... dont usually use these kits, but what the hell. im in a rush to get to new-years brew.

sg was 1045 from memory.

will let you all know.


----------



## sluggerdog (13/2/05)

Matt said:


> I'm not sure why everybody uses maize in Corona clones. Protz says it's around 40% rice, with 10-12 IBUs.


10-12 IBU? This right? I would have thought about 15-20 at a guess...?

What about Using Perle Hops for bittering and flavour?

NO arona I am guessing?

Thinking of doing an extract for a party coming up...


ALSO I have german lager yeast (WLP830) or saflager, will use the WLP830 unless anyone else suggests otherwise!


 

Burchman82 - How did the kit go?


----------



## JFF (13/2/05)

I'm far from an expert compared to most in here, but I have used WLP830 a bit (I'm a fan of it for sure) and I can admit to having downed a corona in the past. 

I would of thought that 830 would give a larger malt profile than what you want. Whitelabs do have a Mexican lager yeast which would be better suited I would have thought. But if you can't get your hands on it, the 830 would be a better choice than any dried yeast IMHO.

JFF


----------



## sluggerdog (13/2/05)

JFF said:


> I'm far from an expert compared to most in here, but I have used WLP830 a bit (I'm a fan of it for sure) and I can admit to having downed a corona in the past.
> 
> I would of thought that 830 would give a larger malt profile than what you want. Whitelabs do have a Mexican lager yeast which would be better suited I would have thought. But if you can't get your hands on it, the 830 would be a better choice than any dried yeast IMHO.
> 
> JFF


 Thanks JFF, I think I will still give it a go with the WLP830 as I have it here already, I'm not going to go out and buy the Mexican lager yeast even though I'm sure it would be better suited. 

Thanks for the advice, cheers.

Will bitter to 15 IBU and see how it goes. Hopefully the WLP830 might give it that little bit extra that I feel corona's lack (unless the line is there)


----------



## Asher (14/2/05)

WLP 830 is a good enough choice. True. It does accentuate the malt profile a bit but in beers with lots of adjuncts it cant. I use this yeast for my rice lagers & it works quite well in a steam beer too. It doesnt have the floral bouquet of the Czech yeasts which would overpower a lighter flavored/bittered style like an American Lager.

Ive just kegged an American style lager (the recipe is posted below the 500g of ale malt is only in there because I was using up some I had left over.). Its the first time Ive used Maize but it tastes great out of the fermentor. Not really trying to copy a corona but make a tasty beer in the style  

Just a note on bitterness. Over summer I made some not very bitter beers with IBUs down as low as 17. IMHO this was a bit low and hard to balance against the malt. So ~20IBU would be about as low as I will be going for next summers lady lagers

Asher for now

Ashers Cervesa

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

01-A American Lager, Light/Standard/Premium

Min OG: 1.035 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 8 Max IBU: 22
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 8 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.30
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.37
Anticipated SRM: 2.7
Anticipated IBU: 22.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.2 5.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
24.1 2.00 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
6.0 0.50 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils Germany 1.036 2
3.6 0.30 kg. Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light Germany 1.040 2
6.0 0.50 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 20.1 60 min.
42.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.80 2.4 15 min.
42.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.80 0.0 0 min.


Single Infusion Mash @ 66 deg
Mash out using HERMS to 75deg


----------



## Curry (26/3/05)

Personally I think there is much better Mexican Beers out there than Corona (Not that there is anything wrong with Corona).

Sol is hard to find in Australia but definitely better in my humble opinion, even better is Pacifico - look out for it in the USA if you visit.

Now only if I could reproduce that Pacifico taste B)


----------



## barls (26/3/05)

i just find it funny to know that corona is the cheapest and nastiest beer in mexico and we drink it as a premium beer. but its not too bad


----------



## Batz (26/3/05)

barls said:


> i just find it funny to know that corona is the cheapest and nastiest beer in mexico and we drink it as a premium beer. but its not too bad
> [post="50876"][/post]​




Believe me barls there are lots of cheap and nasty things we have access to in Australia that we wrongly believe to be of good quality

Batz


----------



## barls (26/3/05)

yeah ive been to a few places where ive had to drink that were cheap and nasty the solomans and tonga just to name a few


----------



## barfridge (26/3/05)

On a semi related note (well, same brewery)...does anyone have a recipie for negra modelo?


----------

